# Hows my form



## bowhunter3131 (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAcOPm8f31o


----------



## captain_america (Mar 7, 2010)

*Young archer form*

I see a lot of good points with your shooting. Your grip is relaxed, draw is good, and your stance appears to be OK. If I were to pick on anyhting it would be your release. It appears that you are "jerking the trigger" when the sights are aligned. I would work on "squeezing" the trigger for a smoother release. A good excercise for this is standing a few feet in front of an elevated target, drawing your bow to align in the center of the target, and closing your eyes. With your eyes closed, concentrate on a smooth trigger pull until arrow is released. Do this 30 to 50 times a day prior to shooting with your eyes open. You will be amazed at how much better you will begin to shoot. On a positive note, your relaxed release hand will greatly reduce the chance of string torque from this type of release. Let us know if this helps you. SAFETY WARNING-----BE SURE YOU HAVE A SAFE BACK-STOP WHEN SHOOTING WITH YOUR EYES CLOSED.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*form pretty good. BUT.....*

your bow hand is open. when you release you grab the bow. every time you also drop the bow and hands too fast. follow through needs mayjor help. and your punching the trigger..:mg:


----------



## bowhunter3131 (Oct 28, 2009)

i am working on squeezing now that i have finished my league, would you guys advise me to practice with a back tension if i am about to start a new indoor league.


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

im not a coach by any means but ill try :shade:. When you draw your raising the bow and pulling in all one motion. I raise my bow up, and then pull strait back instead of pulling and raising. Also don't move your elbow so much as you get into the shot, it should be a settle and fire, not a get back, settle, adjust, and fire.


----------

